# Rucking Questions



## CanoeLogic (Jan 29, 2017)

Going to ruck after sports ends in March when I start recruitment process. Questions I have about it..... 

Is it better to start off rucking with running shoes or with boots? What is a good ruck weight to start off of and build on? What is a good distance to ruck at first? 

Any feedback is appreciated as I'm trying to prepare for what is soon to come.


----------



## Etype (Jan 29, 2017)

A lot on this already, but I'd start with civ hiking shoes and light weight.

Generally speaking, if you are in good running shape and have decent total body strength you will be a decent ruck marcher- meaning you should definitely prioritize your run times over ruck training until they are good.

eta-
Just noticed you are 16 and not in the military yet, fuck rucking- you don't need it. Just get in good shape. Do someblng distance backpacking if it's fun for you.


----------



## CanoeLogic (Jan 29, 2017)

Understood.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 29, 2017)

We now have two threads titled "Rucking questions". 

Let's stick with just one. 

Thread locked.


----------

